# Drywall Zone



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone has ordered from or heard of this site.( http://drywallzone.com/ ) I just ordered a pair of Skywalker 18"-30" stilts from them. The price is very good but I'm sure I'll get hit with some brokerage fees later as I usually do when buying from the States.
Prices on here seem pretty good !:thumbsup:


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

I have got stuff from there, good prices, but they hit you on shipping.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Isn't there someone on the forum from Drywall Zone? 

I can't remember their username at the moment.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Drywallzone is great, Good site as well, Woodys the man there, Great response to questions, I have had 3 orders from there now no problems, I can highly recommend :yes:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

justadrywallguy said:


> I have got stuff from there, good prices, but they hit you on shipping.


 Only $38 from California to Thunder Bay. I can live with that. It's the border brokerage fees that suck and the fact that the Canadian government needs to get a piece of their greasy paws on it too.



cazna said:


> Drywallzone is great, Good site as well, Woodys the man there, Great response to questions, I have had 3 orders from there now no problems, I can highly recommend :yes:


Thanks for your reassurance !:thumbsup: I'm looking forward to some new and comfortable stilts. :yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> I was wondering if anyone has ordered from or heard of this site.( http://drywallzone.com/ ) I just ordered a pair of Skywalker 18"-30" stilts from them. The price is very good but I'm sure I'll get hit with some brokerage fees later as I usually do when buying from the States.
> Prices on here seem pretty good !:thumbsup:


Have you used the skywalkers before? if so , did you like them?


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

moore said:


> Have you used the skywalkers before? if so , did you like them?


Yes. I saw another guy with a pair and asked to try them out. Felt real good and comfortable. :thumbup: My DuraStilts have bought the farm and Marshalltown has never let me down.
I can't speak for other brands so I don't have much to compare to.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Yes. I saw another guy with a pair and asked to try them out. Felt real good and comfortable. :thumbup: My DuraStilts have bought the farm and Marshalltown has never let me down.
> I can't speak for other brands so I don't have much to compare to.


Not to bust your bubble slinger, but the d/c around here that have tried the sky walkers did not like them. They went back to durastilts. Just saying!
too stiff. parts break too soon.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

moore said:


> Not to bust your bubble slinger, but the d/c around here that have tried the sky walkers did not like them. They went back to durastilts. Just saying!
> too stiff. parts break too soon.


Thanks for the heads up.:thumbsup: I'll give 'em a whirl for a couple weeks and let ya know what I think.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Thanks for the heads up.:thumbsup: I'll give 'em a whirl for a couple weeks and let ya know what I think.


The kid that works for me was disappointed in them. He didn't mind them, till they started to fall apart on him, now he barely uses them.

And to me, I put my fat a$$ in them once, and I felt like I was walking on these









I prefer the older style, But guess who broke mine .....


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> The kid that works for me was disappointed in them. He didn't mind them, till they started to fall apart on him, now he barely uses them.
> 
> And to me, I put my fat a$$ in them once, and I felt like I was walking on these
> 
> ...


 
Is that the guy that left my mixing paddle in the driveway over night?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

rhardman said:


> Is that the guy that left my mixing paddle in the driveway over night?


:yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

I buy from the US all the time. Most of the time I ship to a mailbox I have in the US and drive over and pick it up. I still declare at the border and get hit with Canadian sales tax.

If you ship from the US into Canada, NEVER ship by courier!! You will get hit with brokerage! If you ship USPS you will be fine, and probably (not always) get hit with sales tax.

Sales tax isn't a big deal, we get it back through our business anyways when we remit for tax.

Shipping courier will cost you too much extra money at the border!

scott


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> :yes::yes::yes::yes:


Hang him!! :hang:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Been using skywalkers for about year no problems. Real comfortable and I weigh 265 so I really stress em


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Jan 9, 2010)

I use the skywalkers too (about 4 years now) with no issues other than i'm too damn fat. :whistling2: The only thing for me is keeping the various screws tight & keep a check on them. Other than that I've had no issues at all. Now you have to make sure that big spring is just tight enough to keep you vertical or you will have that falling forward sensation all day. I can walk faster on dura stilts but the skywalkers to me are WAYYY more comfortable & don't hurt my legs as bad.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Had duras, They sucked, Got some skywalkers, There great, So much better, Im not hammering them everyday so no problems with them yet.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> Had duras, They sucked, Got some skywalkers, There great, So much better, Im not hammering them everyday so no problems with them yet.


You'll find out soon enough. Be careful!

DURAS are the leader:yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> You'll find out soon enough. Be careful!
> 
> DURAS are the leader:yes:


So whats the first part to break then.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> So whats the first part to break then.


 clip on foot . I'm told. wore them once. Didn't like em. 2 d/c here bought them , then returned them soon after. Just saying!


----------



## 1drywaller (Mar 24, 2011)

I've had 18-30" Skywalkers for over 3 years, I use them daily. The only problem I've had is that it takes every bit of strength I have to extend/colapse them. I give the hardware a once over every now and then to make sure it's tight, they use blue locktite on everything when they assemble them so no real issues there. Last year I bought a pair of 24-40" Skywalkers, again no problems. I've tried to walk on Dura's and can't anymore.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

1drywaller said:


> I've had 18-30" Skywalkers for over 3 years, I use them daily. The only problem I've had is that it takes every bit of strength I have to extend/colapse them. I give the hardware a once over every now and then to make sure it's tight, they use blue locktite on everything when they assemble them so no real issues there. Last year I bought a pair of 24-40" Skywalkers, again no problems. I've tried to walk on Dura's and can't anymore.


I have the same issue with one of mine. I use my weight to collapse them, and to extend them I hook the foot plate on a wall or something and pull.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

fr8train said:


> I have the same issue with one of mine. I use my weight to collapse them, and to extend them I hook the foot plate on a wall or something and pull.


Me too :yes:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Where the heck are my stilts ! California is still in the US, isn't it ? Received 1 e-mail 9 days ago that my order was processed. Been 11 days now. 
I've ordered stuff from Florida and had it in 2 days ! I'm not feeling too good about this. Tried phoning 5 times in the past 2 days and can't get someone to answer my call. Did I get burned ?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Where the heck are my stilts ! California is still in the US, isn't it ? Received 1 e-mail 9 days ago that my order was processed. Been 11 days now.
> I've ordered stuff from Florida and had it in 2 days ! I'm not feeling too good about this. Tried phoning 5 times in the past 2 days and can't get someone to answer my call. Did I get burned ?


Just log on there site and use on line support, Woody usually replys.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

mudslingr said:


> Where the heck are my stilts ! California is still in the US, isn't it ? Received 1 e-mail 9 days ago that my order was processed. Been 11 days now.
> I've ordered stuff from Florida and had it in 2 days ! I'm not feeling too good about this. Tried phoning 5 times in the past 2 days and can't get someone to answer my call. Did I get burned ?


It's more than likely the freight company, try tracking your order and see exactly where it is, I ordered some tool parts from All-wall one weekend it went from Vegas to somewhere else (US) then to Honolulu then Auckland NZ then Christchurch then Ashburton and the package was at my door Thursday morning...It takes longer to order something in our own country. I also ordered some parts from Drywallzone and it took about 9 days but that was the approx delivery stated. I was very impressed with both companys :thumbsup:.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

cazna said:


> Just log on there site and use on line support, Woody usually replys.


Thanks cazna, I did just that and Woody responded quickly. Seems they were out of 18-30" and are waiting for more later this week but he offered me a pair of 24-40" shipped right away at no extra charge.
My faith in Drywall Zone has been restored.:thumbup:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Received my stilts this morning and they are awesome ! I love the ratcheting strap system and the height adjustment flip switch is a breeze even when you have them on.:thumbsup: Loose straps are a thing of the past now.

It has a much bigger base for your foot than Dura's which makes me feel more comfortable as well. The calf pads are great. No more straps digging into my leg. I'm pretty sure the Dura straps gave me a varicose vein on each calf right where the straps meet my leg.

My thanks to Woody at http://www.drywallzone.com !!! :thumbup:


----------



## 30yrdrywaller (May 27, 2011)

*DrywallZone, NEVER AGAIN!*

:furious: Placed an order with them on 4/14/11. PayPal took money out of my account on 4/15/11. Never heard from drywallzone or received order. Opened dispute with paypal on 5/17. Heard from drywallzone via paypals site giving me apparently a bunch of crap & promises. I gave him another chance to fulfill order but still nothing. All of a sudden I get a message from paypal saying dispute has been settled. WHAT? Now I sent emails to both & received no replys from either. After a couple days, PayPal finally put money back in my account.


----------



## drywallflasher (Jan 5, 2012)

I have always had great luck for last 7 years, sure they have been slow at times but I have ordered from others and was worse. They have great deals on tools and parts and they have a nice walk in store


----------

